
How many $1M margin accounts can RobinHood support? - dkural
https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/dsb0mz/robinhood_has_inbred_and_made_the_ultimate_autist/
======
rwmurrayVT
Robinhood no longer supports the deep ITM calls which makes the bug more
difficult to replicate.

------
gus_massa
Just to be sure: He had $2000 and he lost $100000?

Are there any proof that these post are real? Is it possible that it's just a
troll? (Not that I think that there is a lack of morons in the universe.)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Yes, they're real.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21454344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21454344)

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-05/robinhood...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-05/robinhood-
has-a-glitch-that-gives-traders-infinite-leverage)

------
x2f10
With the news surrounding this situation, I have to imagine RH has contacted
these users... or the SEC? Something must be happening as I'm seeing more and
more [deleted] comments.

------
dkural
The original title is too inappropriate to replicate, however I do believe the
information in that post is relevant to HN.

